# What cigars have the best aroma?



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Here a quick question.... What cigars have the best room aroma?


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Well really its just a personal prefrence, i mean, the best smelling smokes that I've had are the padron 26's and cuban classics... and generally, fuentes... ive had some other ones, that my wife has particularly smell good on me and aroma wise, but i mean, i cant really remember those...

I know that cuban aliados or whatever make me smell HORRIBLE i smoked one once, and went inside and my brother made me go outside again and air my clothes out...


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

yes the cuban classics do smell good... also I think some of the rp stuff smell real good


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

The ones that come from the island. They smell kinda like a farm sorta.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Never had one and yes other people have said that... that barnyard smell


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

something flavored, i'd say. prolly the more exotic tatiana's live groovy blue!


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found that the smoker is the last one to ask about the aroma that the non-smokers smell. If I leave a room with a cigar lit inside, when I come back the room has an aroma that is quite unlike my experience as the smoker.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm going to second the "flavor" smokes. They are great for the room smell.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

I admit that the pleasant room aroma is just like the taste of a cigar. It is a personal preference. One may like it another may not. To answer your question; I recently had a La Aurora Preferido Platinum. It had a wonderfully floral like room aroma.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

My favorite aroma is that of an Opus X.


----------



## Chewer D-cl (Jan 14, 2008)

My wife enjoys the smell of the Oliva Serie V.


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

I was in a garden with about 75 people smoking Cohiba Maduro 5's this summer. The aroma was phenomenal. I think this cigar has one of the most pleasant scents out there. Quite a few people recently have mentioned to me that they enjoy the smell of my Padron Anniversarios ('64).

Why do you ask? Do you have someone finnicky that you are trying to smoke around? If you want the scent of a flavored cigar, just burn some incense and smoke a normal one... unless you want a flavored cigar. =)


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

Oh by the way, the smell of that maduro 5 is like that of an old english library. It smells of dark woods, leather furniture, (all aged) with a hint of grandpa's pipe tobacco.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

My wife loves the smell of Illusiones, So I feal its my duty to smoke them all the time just to make her happy!!!


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife loved the aroma of Acid Kuba Kubas, when I had a few, but that alone is not enough to get me to buy any more.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

My wife like the smell of the Tatianas Vanilla flavored. I say the Rp Olde Worlde Reserve smells great!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Lit ones...


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

Id say either flavored stuff or the premimum cigars.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Don Pepin - Blue Label
I've had people that don't cigars tell me they smell great! I always have to reply..."they taste better than they smell!!" :redface:


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

padron annies


----------



## Steve D-cl (Apr 3, 2007)

Tatuajes or Fuente sungrowns....


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

I think that I have been complemented more on the smell when I am smoking Montes.
Now on the other hand I have been insulted more than once while smoking a El Rey, I love em but I guess they stink.
Now me, I wont say anything, but just last week a bud and myself were driving across town to eat and he was smoking a Puros Indios I swear every time he exhaled I thought there was a freaking skunk onboard.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oliva V or a Champagne R robusto


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

La Flor Ligero!


----------

